# Briar Rose McGrowlen



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry about Rose's passing. She was only her for a short time but it seems like she had a wonderful life full of love.


----------



## aliceanne (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you so much.
My husband is a bear of a man, at 6' 4" most other dogs are intimidated by him. He keeps trying to connect with other dogs but most are scared of him. Rose was his first puppy, and golden. He's really struggling.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Rose.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Rose knew more love in her short time than many dogs do in a decade. I hope it helps a little to realize she knew how beloved she was.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss  . RIP sweet Rose


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a very sad story. I'm so sorry. It sounds like her too-short life was full of love. She was lucky to have you two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your precious Rose. 
She was beautiful, the picture of her with your husband is so special.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:So sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rose*

I am so very sorry! I love her name. 
I added sweet Rose to the Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. She sounds like a wonderful dog, who had special people who cared deeply for her and gave her a loving, happy life. Sweet Rose will live on in your hearts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose a young dog. Here's a poem on a frame I just picked up:

Gone Too Soon
Too young when you were taken and now I am forsaken
We did not have the time we could have had
So many more adventures we should have had
So much we would have done and seen
But we cannot change what's already been
So even though we are now apart
Your memory will live in my heart
- Lizbeth Plant


----------

